# My 1st Aquarium



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

*My 1st tank*

Hello everyone...
For my 1st msg in this forum I would like to introduce my 120 liter tank.

A few details about the tank:
Size: 120 Liter (100 X 30 X 40 cm)

Lightning: 2 X T5, 39W lamps. Osram 830 + Osram 865.

CO2: Do-It-Your-Self Yeast System.

Liquid Fertilization: Baruch Mor's Micro-Elements And Iron.

Substrate System: 3mm quartz on top of peat and red soil.

Filteration: Atman 400 L/H.

This tank is my first planted tank and its running for a year now.

Hope you like it... 

This is the most updated picture I have:









This is a galery of all the designs and changes the aquarium went through:
http://community.webshots.com/album/376077592JGVIxx

And this is a galery of some macro-images I have from it:
http://community.webshots.com/album/380414424HcWbXM


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome to APC Eran,

I like your design, you've used well contrasting species in large groupings. That's something many of us find difficult to make ourselves do. As the tank grows in more you're going to notice that the stems will start to look like a wall of plants without much depth in the design. Try adding some medium sized rosette plants, ferns, anubias, or other bunches of stems kept shorter in front of the ones you have now. Creating such a midground will help make the tank seem deeper front to back and will give a smoother visual transition.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

The plants look nice and healthy, but I agree with Phil, the plant selection is going to make a nearly continuous wall in the back. Even now, the tank looks to level. I would definetaly add some kind of hardscape, rocks or drift wood. It looks good though.


----------



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

Hay there... And thanks for the comments.
About the "wall of plants"... This is exactly what I wanted to create  .
And these are the results (after 2 weeks):










I have this tank for about a year now and because that most of the plants in it are very fast growing I had the chance to see it in various designs.
For example:




























And many more that you can see in:
http://community.webshots.com/album/376077592JGVIxx


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Good looking tanks. Very Dutch-like. One word: Organized. Keep it up!


----------



## Dino Copella (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree with Paul that it's infected with Dutch sensibility. You keep progressing with your own unique style, and it'll hit its stride one day. 

Can you do us a favor and list all the plant names? Some of us can't I.D. them all by photo. Namely, me.


----------



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys.
Here are some of the plants I recognize:
Glossostigma elatinoides
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Limnophila sessiliflora
Limnophila sp. 'Gigantea'
Ludwigia repens
Sagittaria subulata
Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'
Eichhornia Azurea

All of them you can see in the plant finder (accept for the Eichhornia Azurea)
About the red plant on the right... I still have no idea what it is...


----------

